# Jacksonville, Florida trainer



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a trainer in Jacksonville FL? I don't have any problems. Just wanted to stimulate my 9 month old boy. He is awesome to me, but byb, so I don't know if excepted in clubs. Not aggressive, very confident, not intimidated, loves people, plays well with dogs. He's had puppy classes; no challenge. 

I just want him to be happy. 

Yeah, I know, big ears.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What kind of classes were you looking at? The vast majority of classes could careless where you got your dog or what breed they are. Just that you love him and care enough to go that extra training step makes you a more responsible dog owner in my book!

BTW, he's beautiful 

Agility classes are wonderful.... but so is rally, flyball, herding, tracking, scentwork.... so you have a huge choice topicwise. 

Hey, this one has GSD's in the picture on the front page! 

Home - Pals and Paws Agility Club

Dog Wood Park | Classes

K9Jax Home

Those should get you started! Good luck


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks so much. I'm going to visit one of these today.


----------

